

Short Term Gimmicks are Killing the Country: Three Policy Fixes We Can Do Now - jboydyhacker
http://www.blindreason.org/2010/01/short-term-gimmicks-are-killing-country_25.html

======
presidentender
So instead of the failed short-term gimmicks, we just have to try the author's
short-term gimmicks?

~~~
hga
Ah, but these are _long-term_ short-term gimmicks.

The first two, Energy independence and Cut Spending in a simplistic way, have
been gimmicks since at least President Jimmy Carter in the late '70s.
Modernize Infrastructure is also old, but I can't remember when it became a
big ongoing theme like the first two.

